# Training to Hike Mount Washington



## skiersleft (Apr 24, 2012)

I would like to hike Mount Washington this summer. I've hiked a couple of times in the past (Killington from Snowshed, Mount Beacon in NY, Belleayre from the mid mountain lodge), but I'm not a hiker. I assume that I have to train hiking smaller mountains and learn how to use a compass, etc. 

I'm in good physical shape, so I don't think that's an issue. Any suggestions as to which mountains to hike to train to hike Mount Washington? I live close to NYC, so please don't send me to hike a mountain in Maine!  I would like to progress from the less challenging mountains to mountains that are challenging before I move to Mount Washington. Any tips?


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 24, 2012)

skiersleft said:


> I would like to hike Mount Washington this summer. I've hiked a couple of times in the past (Killington from Snowshed, Mount Beacon in NY, Belleayre from the mid mountain lodge), but I'm not a hiker. I assume that I have to train hiking smaller mountains and learn how to use a compass, etc.
> 
> I'm in good physical shape, so I don't think that's an issue. Any suggestions as to which mountains to hike to train to hike Mount Washington? I live close to NYC, so please don't send me to hike a mountain in Maine!  I would like to progress from the less challenging mountains to mountains that are challenging before I move to Mount Washington. Any tips?



Can;t you drive to the top?  If so, hike the road.  If its good for cars, it must be OK for hikers.


----------



## skiersleft (Apr 24, 2012)

SkiDork said:


> Can;t you drive to the top?  If so, hike the road.  If its good for cars, it must be OK for hikers.



I think you can, and I heard there's also a railroad. But I want to hike to the top taking natural hiking trails, not a road.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 24, 2012)

DON'T hike the Auto Road.  Other than being the longest route up, it is dangerous because of the traffic.  

The biggest thing that you need to prepare for is the weather and its sudden changes.  MW has the worst weather in the world...no joke.  Pick a day that has no precip even close, but be prepared for sudden changes and, most importantly, be prepared to call it quits and turn around. Pushing ahead in bad weather is the mistake a lot of folks make.  The mountain will be there another day!

Plan on about a 5,000 vertical climb day or so.  There are many routes of course, with the Tux route being the most popular.  I did it via the Jewell Trail and Ammo Trail down and it made for a nice loop.  It wasn't the hardest or the longest hike I've done, but it was the only one where I had to retreat from the treeline down in order to avoid a sudden thunderstorm (we waited 45 minutes for it to clear).  

A hat and gloves/mitts, even in summer, are pretty much a must and having plenty of water and a headlamp are necessary as well.


----------



## skiersleft (Apr 24, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> DON'T hike the Auto Road.  Other than being the longest route up, it is dangerous because of the traffic.
> 
> The biggest thing that you need to prepare for is the weather and its sudden changes.  MW has the worst weather in the world...no joke.  Pick a day that has no precip even close, but be prepared for sudden changes and, most importantly, be prepared to call it quits and turn around. Pushing ahead in bad weather is the mistake a lot of folks make.  The mountain will be there another day!
> 
> ...



Thanks! Any idea of mountains closer to home that make for a good hike and training towards hiking Mount Washington?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 24, 2012)

skiersleft said:


> Thanks! Any idea of mountains closer to home that make for a good hike and training towards hiking Mount Washington?



The 'Dacks are very rugged and steep.  They will get you into shape.  I imagine that the Catskills might offer some good mountains to work your way up to as well.  Plan on a hike of Washington to be anywhere from 9-12 miles (or more) in one day with, again, 4,500-5,000 or so vertical of climbing if you are daytripping.


----------



## skiersleft (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks. This is very helpful!


----------



## Nick (Apr 24, 2012)

I did a 3-day hike there back in 2000-ish. We started in Pinkham and went up to towards Tuckermans. There is a camping area just below, forget what it's called. A bunch of shelters there. Overnight, next day we went up and over Mt Washington, I think we went to Mt Clay and then to Mt Adams, and ended up hiking down an emergency trail somewhere and camping below. Third day was back to the car. We were completely beat up, it's way more difficult than we thought it would be. The walking, particularly on the presidential range, isn't really hiking, it's more like hopping from rock to rock to rock. While its sounds easy, it really wears on your knees and quads after a while. Much more so than just walking on a dirt trail with some roots. 

Some pics: 






Yours truly, yeah taht was 12 years ago!!










This is that escape trail we ended up going down


----------



## skiersleft (Apr 24, 2012)

Nick said:


> I did a 3-day hike there back in 2000-ish. We started in Pinkham and went up to towards Tuckermans. There is a camping area just below, forget what it's called. A bunch of shelters there. Overnight, next day we went up and over Mt Washington, I think we went to Mt Clay and then to Mt Adams, and ended up hiking down an emergency trail somewhere and camping below. Third day was back to the car. We were completely beat up, it's way more difficult than we thought it would be. The walking, particularly on the presidential range, isn't really hiking, it's more like hopping from rock to rock to rock. While its sounds easy, it really wears on your knees and quads after a while. Much more so than just walking on a dirt trail with some roots.
> 
> Some pics:
> 
> ...



Cool pics, Nick! Thanks! 

What you say echoes what I've read elsewhere. It's a very strenuous hike and it's not really walking. That's why I want to train. I'm also concerned about the weather. So I want to hike safer pics in borderline weather (fog, for example) so that I get a sense of what I will encounter. 

A lot of people do it every year, and if you take adequate precautions it seems to be pretty safe. But over 130 people have died in the last 150 years in Mount Washington, so it makes sense to be cautious, especially if it's your first time and you're not an experienced hiker like me. That's why I want to hike several other peaks before I attempt this.

I think the plan is to hike several peaks in the Catskills, then move up to the Adirondacks, a couple in VT and then go for Mount Washington later this summer.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 24, 2012)

Good plan.  Although the only thing that comes somewhat close to White Mountain hiking in Vermont, and only in terms of vert and distance, is Mount Mansfield.  Overall though the Greens are much tamer than the Whites IMHO.


----------



## skiersleft (Apr 24, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Good plan.  Although the only thing that comes somewhat close to White Mountain hiking in Vermont, and only in terms of vert and distance, is Mount Mansfield.  Overall though the Greens are much tamer than the Whites IMHO.



More useful info. Thanks! Perhaps I'll do several peaks in the Catskills, then move to Mansfield to get a sense of vert and distance I will have to cover, then several in the Dacks and finally Mount Washington.


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 24, 2012)

Best advice....team up with a good hiking partner who has experience and learn from them.


----------



## skiersleft (Apr 24, 2012)

TheBEast said:


> Best advice....team up with a good hiking partner who has experience and learn from them.



Agreed. The problem is: I don't have any friends who are into this! Perhaps I can find a club.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 24, 2012)

There are two major differences between hiking typical New England mountains and the northern presidentials. The first is the vertical. The more often overlooked fact is the rocky nature on that range.

I'd recommend some +2k vert mountains in the Dacks if you can. Probably tons of great options in the Cats too though I imagine there will be more rough and rocky options in the Dacks, as well as more vert. If you are in good shape, it shouldn't take you too many hikes to get into good enough shape that a summit of Washington won't be torture.  Just don't forget the most important thing is getting down, not getting to the top, so turn back if you don't feel up for it or if the weather changes.


----------



## skiersleft (Apr 24, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> There are two major differences between hiking typical New England mountains and the northern presidentials. The first is the vertical. The more often overlooked fact is the rocky nature on that range.
> 
> I'd recommend some +2k vert mountains in the Dacks if you can. Probably tons of great options in the Cats too though I imagine there will be more rough and rocky options in the Dacks, as well as more vert. If you are in good shape, it shouldn't take you too many hikes to get into good enough shape that a summit of Washington won't be torture.  Just don't forget the most important thing is getting down, not getting to the top, so turn back if you don't feel up for it or if the weather changes.



Thanks, riverc0il. Very helpful as well. It looks like the Dacks is definitely the way to go in order for me to prep for Washington. Any peaks you recommend? 

I'll start off with several in the Catskills just to get my hikers legs under me and then I'll move on to the Dacks. 

Do you or anyone else here know what the best time to hike Washington would be? I was thinking August.


----------



## David Metsky (Apr 24, 2012)

Mt Washington can be a dangerous place in bad weather.  Even in good weather it is a strenuous climb (especially the trip down) and you need to be in shape, carry the correct gear (plus food and water), and don't be afraid to turn around.

Having said that, on a nice summer day it's just a long dayhike.  The sharp jagged rock of the northern Presidentials are unusual for New England, but not all trails will expose you to them.  For first timers I would recommend parking on the West side, and taking the Ammonoosuc Ravine trail to Lakes of the Clouds, heading to the summit from there, and descending via the Jewel trail.  It's a good long dayhike, but it's pretty much all just walking.  The ladders in the photos posted here are on Six Husbands, a trail you won't need to go near.

Any hiking will be good training,  just do a few long days to get the legs ready for it.  Carry 2 liters of water (you can refill at the hut and at the summit), carry extra food, hat and gloves, extra layers, and wind/rain gear.  Watch the forecast and pick a good day.  Carry a map and compass and know how to use them; things can fog in quickly up there.

Frankly, Washington is a rather disappointing hike IMO.  Adams or Jefferson offer the same challenge with a much more rewarding summit experience.  The road (you cannot walk up the road) means crowds up there every day, the train means noise and smoke.  There's a cafeteria, gift shop, museum, bathrooms - not much of a wilderness experience.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 24, 2012)

I second Jefferson and Adams as good hikes if you want a wilderness experience.  Madison, with the hut, is also good.


----------



## skiersleft (Apr 24, 2012)

David Metsky said:


> Mt Washington can be a dangerous place in bad weather.  Even in good weather it is a strenuous climb (especially the trip down) and you need to be in shape, carry the correct gear (plus food and water), and don't be afraid to turn around.
> 
> Having said that, on a nice summer day it's just a long dayhike.  The sharp jagged rock of the northern Presidentials are unusual for New England, but not all trails will expose you to them.  For first timers I would recommend parking on the West side, and taking the Ammonoosuc Ravine trail to Lakes of the Clouds, heading to the summit from there, and descending via the Jewel trail.  It's a good long dayhike, but it's pretty much all just walking.  The ladders in the photos posted here are on Six Husbands, a trail you won't need to go near.
> 
> ...



Very informative. Thanks!


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 24, 2012)

David Metsky said:


> Frankly, Washington is a rather disappointing hike IMO.  Adams or Jefferson offer the same challenge with a much more rewarding summit experience.  The road (you cannot walk up the road) means crowds up there every day, the train means noise and smoke.  There's a cafeteria, gift shop, museum, bathrooms - not much of a wilderness experience.


It all depends how you hike Mount Washington. You don't have to go to the summit (unless you are a peak bagger :roll: ). I love hiking on Mount Washington. I just don't bother with the summit if the auto road and cog are running. Lots of great loops you can do getting to the ridge without hiking the the summit cone. 

So there is another option. Something like Lions Head to Boott Spur around Tuckerman or go up Tuckerman and down Glen Boulder. Etc. Endless options. Up Ammo, circumnavigate the bottom of the cone, then down Jewell, etc. The view of Great Gulf is amazing from below the summit cone in the Clay area. Up top, not as cool.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 24, 2012)

For something nice and close to home try Breakneck Ridge just north of Cold Spring, NY. Great hike.


----------



## skiersleft (Apr 24, 2012)

andyzee said:


> For something nice and close to home try Breakneck Ridge just north of Cold Spring, NY. Great hike.



Thanks so much, AZ. This looks awesome for my first hike this season and relatively close to home!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 24, 2012)

Other options:

Mohonk just past New Paltz, NY

















Delaware Water Gap:












A lot of great hikes within 50-60 miles of NYC, any questions or want someone to hike with, let me know.


----------



## Nick (Apr 25, 2012)

nice shots. 

Re; MT Washington, yeah that was the trail, I nearly forgot the name, Six Husbands. We hiked down there (We were originally planning on going further) but were so exhausted we descended it instead. I remember it being pretty gnarly. Camped at the base of it, and the next day we made it the rest of the way out.


----------



## David Metsky (Apr 25, 2012)

Six Husbands climbs from the Great Gulf up to Jefferson, it's not really on Mt Washington.  All the Great Gulf trails are steep and rugged; they were laid out and built by a trail builder with a different philosophy than most of the other major trails in the Presidential range.

Most people choose to hike Mt Washington because it's the tallest peak, and that's fine.  But once you get that out of the way there are IMO much better hikes to be had in the area.  An alternative is to start your hike at 5:00 AM and/or on one of the less popular routes and you'll be alone for most of your hike, except at the summit.


----------



## Nick (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah, that's what we did. 

Day #1 - Pinkham Notch, up to Hermit Lake, overnight.
Day #2 - Up Tuckerman / Mt Washington / Mt Jefferson / down Six Husbands. We camped at the bottom of the steep part of six husbands somewhere. For some reason I can't seem to find a trail map anywhere to pinpoint the location. Day was brutally exhausting. 
Day #3 - flatland slog back the Pinkham in the valley. Thank god the conditions were easier. We were wondering at some point if we'd have to spend another night.


----------



## RENO (Apr 25, 2012)

andyzee said:


> Other options:
> 
> Mohonk just past New Paltz, NY
> 
> ...



I second Mohonk and Delaware Water Gap close to home.


----------



## David Metsky (Apr 25, 2012)

Depending on where you camped you might have been in a place you weren't allowed to camp.  There's no camping allowed in the Great Gulf above the junction of the Sphinx trail with the Great Gulf trail.  The regulations there are sometimes hard to navigate.

http://www.fs.usda.gov/detail/whitemountain/specialplaces/?cid=stelprdb5186045

Depending on how you travel, a lot of these trails are much easier with a small day pack.  Don't forget, the record for a full Presie Traverse is 4:46, but those guys ran a bit of it.

 -dave-


----------



## andyzee (Apr 25, 2012)

RENO said:


> I second Mohonk and Delaware Water Gap close to home.



If you're in the area, like hiking, IMHO, Breakneck is a must.


----------



## RENO (Apr 25, 2012)

David Metsky said:


> Six Husbands climbs from the Great Gulf up to Jefferson, it's not really on Mt Washington.  All the Great Gulf trails are steep and rugged; they were laid out and built by a trail builder with a different philosophy than most of the other major trails in the Presidential range.
> 
> Most people choose to hike Mt Washington because it's the tallest peak, and that's fine.  But once you get that out of the way there are IMO much better hikes to be had in the area.  An alternative is to start your hike at 5:00 AM and/or on one of the less popular routes and you'll be alone for most of your hike, except at the summit.



I like dave's website! I've looked at it for many years. I notice you haven't updated it in a while, but there's a lot of great info in there and awesome pics.  http://hikethewhites.com//

 I've hike several areas in the whites, but never did a hike from the base to the summit of Mt. Washington. We've taken the cog railway up and hiked around. Hiked up to the base of Tuckermans. Hiked several other areas partway up mt. Washington. A few others I don't remember. Hiked in Franconia Notch and Loon. Parked at the Lafayette campground a few times and hiked from there. Did a few hikes in Crawford Notch. Mount Willard is an easy hike with an awesome view down the notch. Love the white mountains! Definitely more difficult than Vermont. Mount Mansfield has some pretty tough hikes.


----------



## RENO (Apr 25, 2012)

andyzee said:


> If you're in the area, like hiking, IMHO, Breakneck is a must.



Never been there. I'll have to check it out...


----------



## andyzee (Apr 25, 2012)

Love the Dacks in the fall.


----------



## RENO (Apr 25, 2012)

andyzee said:


> Love the Dacks in the fall.



Love anyplace up north in the fall!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 25, 2012)

RENO said:


> Love anyplace up north in the fall!



Like it up north any season of the year. :grin:


----------



## mattm59 (Apr 26, 2012)

Cracks me up on those days when the Presidentials are in the fog with 30' visibility, and one range away, LaFayette is offering 100 mile views :roll:


----------



## RENO (Apr 26, 2012)

mattm59 said:


> Cracks me up on those days when the Presidentials are in the fog with 30' visibility, and one range away, LaFayette is offering 100 mile views :roll:



I'd like to do the Franconia Ridge Trail. Never did it. Maybe this will be the year! The White mountains are my favorite area to hike in the northeast!


----------



## skiersleft (Apr 26, 2012)

RENO said:


> I'd like to do the Franconia Ridge Trail. Never did it. Maybe this will be the year! The White mountains are my favorite area to hike in the northeast!



Hey, Reno! Let me know if you're interested in hiking the local hills AZ mentioned - Breakneck Ridge, for example. Need a partner. Might hook up with AZ sometime as well, if he's available.


----------



## mattm59 (Apr 26, 2012)

*some pix*

some pix of last summers whites trip. Franconia ridge was sweet, and  we took the train up washington, which was a hoot. Franconia was in the sun, presidentials in the fog... Also climbed the shortest 4,000 footer, Mt. Tecumseh, which was down the road from our site. Climbed Cannon and Mooselauke the year before, in addition to LaFayette. Good weather on the tops of all those, while Washington never attracted me weatherwise, seeing as I was homeless for awhile in my younger years, and no longer feel the need to suffer ;-)

http://outdoors.webshots.com/album/580639333PgtlZb


----------



## tomcat (Apr 27, 2012)

Like said weather is probably the biggest shock in the Presis. Be prepared for any weather period.  It will be 90 in the Notches and the summit will be 50 with 50+ MPH winds...on a good day. My first time there it was in 40s, 20 foot of visiblitiy maybe, and sleet on the way up.  Then I was trapped in the summit building waiting a TStorm passing...This was in mid july.  I've been on Washington several times and am disappointed with it. Too much going on. I even had the summit to myself one time and it's disappointing sitting among all the structures despite the view.  In summer the summit is a madhouse with cars, train smoke, SOOOO many people.  Pretty much any route will have some people on it. 
 Adams is my favorite peak in the range and it has many great trail options.  You could combine Adams with Madison or Jefferson to make a loop and get quite a bit of time above treeline and would still see less people than Washington and there are a couple of shelters and a hut to escape weather if need be.  Another great summit in the Whites with an easier approach but great alpine zone is Mt. Moosilauke, the approach up the AT (carriage road) is fairly tame despite elaevation gain and you get a nice alpine walk.
I've never been there but I hear both the Precipice and Devil's Path in the Catskills are tough trails that might be training options.  More up and down but good endurance builders.  Just get out and hike as much as you can to train.


----------



## skiersleft (Apr 27, 2012)

tomcat said:


> Like said weather is probably the biggest shock in the Presis. Be prepared for any weather period.  It will be 90 in the Notches and the summit will be 50 with 50+ MPH winds...on a good day. My first time there it was in 40s, 20 foot of visiblitiy maybe, and sleet on the way up.  Then I was trapped in the summit building waiting a TStorm passing...This was in mid july.  I've been on Washington several times and am disappointed with it. Too much going on. I even had the summit to myself one time and it's disappointing sitting among all the structures despite the view.  In summer the summit is a madhouse with cars, train smoke, SOOOO many people.  Pretty much any route will have some people on it.
> Adams is my favorite peak in the range and it has many great trail options.  You could combine Adams with Madison or Jefferson to make a loop and get quite a bit of time above treeline and would still see less people than Washington and there are a couple of shelters and a hut to escape weather if need be.  Another great summit in the Whites with an easier approach but great alpine zone is Mt. Moosilauke, the approach up the AT (carriage road) is fairly tame despite elaevation gain and you get a nice alpine walk.
> I've never been there but I hear both the Precipice and Devil's Path in the Catskills are tough trails that might be training options.  More up and down but good endurance builders.  Just get out and hike as much as you can to train.



Very helpful, Tomcat! Appreciate it. Going to look up those peaks in the Catskills!


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 27, 2012)

All of the advice given here is great and should be heeded.  There is certainly the potential for issues (especially weather).  But at the same time don't let all of the talk intimidate you. On a nice day, on a good route, it's really not that hard a hike for a reasonably fit person.  You'll see young kids, elderly people, and everyone in between on the trail and on the summit.  

Common sense is your best tool.  Be prepared for the weather and be willing to turn back if needed.  Follow the advice for gear, water, routes, and weather forecasts.  Then find a comfortable pace for yourself, relax, and enjoy!   And then post pics......


----------



## tomcat (Apr 28, 2012)

Definately don't let it deter you, just keep it in mind...Except the crowds if you go on a summer afternoon (they can be overwhelming on the summit especially in the buildings).  On a clear day you can see forever and on a hot summer day the area above treeline can be a glorious retreat from the heat.  If you can, plan a few days in the area to get a better chance of clear weather since the summit is in the clouds a lot.
The Devils Path and Precipice are both trails in the cascades that go up and down numerous peaks.


----------



## skiersleft (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks to all for all the great advice! 

Turns out I found some hiking partners to go up to Mt Washington this summer. But they want to do a three night route. A couple of you mentioned you had done something like this. Any suggestions? Should I plan the hike around the huts?


----------



## tomcat (Apr 28, 2012)

Are you friends talking about a Presi Traverse?  Huts can get costly but meals are included. No need to carry tent if using huts and you can carry less food.  There are a few shelters and tent sites..much cheaper but no meals.  There is a tentsite by Mitzpa Springs Hut.  Several options for shelter are available around Mt Adams that are cheaper run by the Randolph Mtn Club and no meals.  There are three high huts in that stretch Mitzpa, Lake of the Clouds, and Madison,  all full service.  Lower there are some tentsites but they are not really useful during the traverse unless it's near the end of your trip. Camping away from these area is difficult due to terrain.  No camping above tree line and until you get to low elevation, legal camping is very hard to find with a tent.


----------



## David Metsky (Apr 28, 2012)

skiersleft said:


> Thanks to all for all the great advice!
> 
> Turns out I found some hiking partners to go up to Mt Washington this summer. But they want to do a three night route. A couple of you mentioned you had done something like this. Any suggestions? Should I plan the hike around the huts?



The huts run $100/person/night, so it's not a cheap trip if you do that.  But camping has its issues as well.  There's no camping allowed above treeline, within 1/4 mile of any hut or shelter, and no camping in the Tuckerman or Huntington ravine drainages.  Doing a 3-day Presidential traverse you can camp at the Perch (off Mt Adams) on Day 1, and drop down into the Dry River wilderness for Day 2, but you're talking a much longer and more difficult trip than a single day hike.  You're carrying much more weight, getting out later, and you're forced to climb up and down much more elevation to camp.

A 3-day overnight backpack is not the way to get introduced to hiking in the Presidentials.  It's not a very good plan, IMO.  Take a few dayhikes first, and take at least one easier overnight before tackling something like a Presidentail backpack.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 29, 2012)

David Metsky said:


> The huts run $100/person/night, so it's not a cheap trip if you do that.  But camping has its issues as well.  There's no camping allowed above treeline, within 1/4 mile of any hut or shelter, and no camping in the Tuckerman or Huntington ravine drainages.  Doing a 3-day Presidential traverse you can camp at the Perch (off Mt Adams) on Day 1, and drop down into the Dry River wilderness for Day 2, but you're talking a much longer and more difficult trip than a single day hike.  You're carrying much more weight, getting out later, and you're forced to climb up and down much more elevation to camp.
> 
> A 3-day overnight backpack is not the way to get introduced to hiking in the Presidentials.  It's not a very good plan, IMO.  Take a few dayhikes first, and take at least one easier overnight before tackling something like a Presidentail backpack.



Dave's right about that.  

But on the other hand.  Rather than doing a traverse, you could come up Lowe's Path to Grey Knob, Crag Camp, or the Perch.  Then stay there as your basecamp for a few days and stay up high doing a few day hikes with a light pack.  It's a great way to explore the ridges without lugging a huge pack around the whole time.


----------



## skiersleft (Apr 29, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> Dave's right about that.
> 
> But on the other hand.  Rather than doing a traverse, you could come up Lowe's Path to Grey Knob, Crag Camp, or the Perch.  Then stay there as your basecamp for a few days and stay up high doing a few day hikes with a light pack.  It's a great way to explore the ridges without lugging a huge pack around the whole time.



This sounds like a good plan. I just checked the RMC website to learn more about the shelters at Grey Knob, Crag Camp and the Perch and it says that they're on a first come, first served basis. The plan is to go there the third week of July, midweek. Probably Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday. There's probably going to be space, right?

Also, what would be good full day hikes from those camps? Mindful, of course, that we want to summit Mount Washington.


----------



## David Metsky (Apr 30, 2012)

Midweek you should be good, but you can never predict when a big party will arrive.  The Perch is the only one that allows tenting - there are 4 tent platforms there.  No tenting is allowed at Gray Knob, Crag Camp, or the Log Cabin.  But if you are willing to go to take whatever has room you'll always find someplace to spend the night.

From the Perch you can dayhike to Washington, Adams, Jefferson, and Madison fairly easily.  Washington is the longest day but you're starting at 4,000' so it's not that bad.  The weather will dictate if you succeed or not.

Another good dayhike would be to drop down into the Great Gulf via the Buttress trail and come back up via Six Husbands.


----------



## skiersleft (Apr 30, 2012)

David Metsky said:


> Midweek you should be good, but you can never predict when a big party will arrive.  The Perch is the only one that allows tenting - there are 4 tent platforms there.  No tenting is allowed at Gray Knob, Crag Camp, or the Log Cabin.  But if you are willing to go to take whatever has room you'll always find someplace to spend the night.
> 
> From the Perch you can dayhike to Washington, Adams, Jefferson, and Madison fairly easily.  Washington is the longest day but you're starting at 4,000' so it's not that bad.  The weather will dictate if you succeed or not.
> 
> Another good dayhike would be to drop down into the Great Gulf via the Buttress trail and come back up via Six Husbands.



Thanks again, David. You've been most helpful!


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 30, 2012)

Skiersleft, here's a short version of one of my Mt Washington excursions.  Wish I had time to tell the whole tale.  It had pain, suffering, comedy, triumph....it was like a Ron Howard Movie.  But the point I want to make here is that Grey Knob is heaven and the RMC are angels.


Our group of group of 8 left Dolly Copp campground at dawn on a hot Friday morning.  We planned for 3 days up high with the Perch as base camp.  But the Perch is a long ways from Dolly Copp so our goals were ambitious.  We started by summiting Madison.  That is a tough rocky climb, especially with 3 day packs.  And it was hot.  One member in our group was very slow and we were way behind schedule by the time we got to Madison hut.  The faster members of our group decided to go over Adams on the way to the Perch while the slower bypassed it.  As we summited Adams the weather came in...torrential downpours. Our group regrouped at the Perch.  It was that feeling of "I can't take another step".  The giant packs, which were now soaked, were torture devices.  But the first thing we learned was the that the Perch was full.  We came in right behind another big group.  Arghhh!!  Half of our group moved straight on to Grey Knob to attempt to secure some space.  The slowest and fastest of our group waited at the Perch for awhile so the slower ones could rest.  The stronger hikers stayed with them to take on some extra load and help make the remaining distance at the end of this long day.  We left Grey Knob in the torrential pouring rain with our hoods on and our heads down.  This caused us to miss the turn to Grey Knob and instead descended WAY down the trail.  It wasn't until we hit Lowe's path that we realized how far down we had gone.  Our only choice was to head back UP.  We eventually reached Grey Knob at dusk.  I have never seen a more beautiful cabin in my LIFE!!!  Our arrival put it over capacity by 1-2 people.  But the caretaker and the other hikers were amazing and generous.  We cooked, drank, laughed, and SLEPT!   The next day was a day hike summit of Mt Wash.  And the following day was a descent back to the car.  I've been back to stay at Grey Knob but it was never as gorgeous as that first amazing night.

That's why you're up there.  To push yourself and make memories.  Enjoy it!


----------



## skiersleft (Apr 30, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> Skiersleft, here's a short version of one of my Mt Washington excursions.  Wish I had time to tell the whole tale.  It had pain, suffering, comedy, triumph....it was like a Ron Howard Movie.  But the point I want to make here is that Grey Knob is heaven and the RMC are angels.
> 
> 
> Our group of group of 8 left Dolly Copp campground at dawn on a hot Friday morning.  We planned for 3 days up high with the Perch as base camp.  But the Perch is a long ways from Dolly Copp so our goals were ambitious.  We started by summiting Madison.  That is a tough rocky climb, especially with 3 day packs.  And it was hot.  One member in our group was very slow and we were way behind schedule by the time we got to Madison hut.  The faster members of our group decided to go over Adams on the way to the Perch while the slower bypassed it.  As we summited Adams the weather came in...torrential downpours. Our group regrouped at the Perch.  It was that feeling of "I can't take another step".  The giant packs, which were now soaked, were torture devices.  But the first thing we learned was the that the Perch was full.  We came in right behind another big group.  Arghhh!!  Half of our group moved straight on to Grey Knob to attempt to secure some space.  The slowest and fastest of our group waited at the Perch for awhile so the slower ones could rest.  The stronger hikers stayed with them to take on some extra load and help make the remaining distance at the end of this long day.  We left Grey Knob in the torrential pouring rain with our hoods on and our heads down.  This caused us to miss the turn to Grey Knob and instead descended WAY down the trail.  It wasn't until we hit Lowe's path that we realized how far down we had gone.  Our only choice was to head back UP.  We eventually reached Grey Knob at dusk.  I have never seen a more beautiful cabin in my LIFE!!!  Our arrival put it over capacity by 1-2 people.  But the caretaker and the other hikers were amazing and generous.  We cooked, drank, laughed, and SLEPT!   The next day was a day hike summit of Mt Wash.  And the following day was a descent back to the car.  I've been back to stay at Grey Knob but it was never as gorgeous as that first amazing night.
> ...



Thanks so much for sharing! This sounds like a plan. Looks like RMC is the way to go for our multiple day hike. Looking forward. 

Now comes the training!


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 30, 2012)

When you posed this question, I was thinking of answering it from the physical conditioning standpoint (i.e., what can I do at the gym to get ready to climb): get some good cardio workouts (running, biking, stairmaster or treadmill) and strengthening your legs and core Work on your quads and hammies. They'll take a pounding on the way down. If you could lose some weight before the climb, do it. Every pound around your gut is weight you're carrying up and pounding your knees on the way down. Every time I climb into Tux, I always wish I shed at least another pound before I headed up.

On the gear side, bring eveything you need and nothing that you won't need. Sounds simple but you'll be surprised by the amount of crap people hike around with. Lay 'em all out on the bed and choose your gear wisely. Remember that every pound you leave behind is a pound you won't have to haul up.

If you don't already have a map of the Mt. Washington area, get one now. Start doing your homework. Know the terrain before you go.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 6, 2012)

The Whites are amazing, not just the mountains but also all the great waterfalls. The auto road is longer but definately easier. I agree with TB you don't want to go that route. 

My fav hike in the Whites is Mt. Lafeyette, I first hiked it when I was 12 but it's still the coolest. The view from the top of Cannon down the valley with Mt. Lafeyette, My Lincoln and Mt. Liberty on the left is IMHO the finest alpine landscape view in the east. The tallest mountain in the east might be down in NC but the Blacks down there just don't hold a candle to the alpine environment of the summits of the Whites. Good luck, hope you post some pics.


----------



## andyzee (May 6, 2012)

Yep, gotta love the falls:







Oops, that was Paterson, NJ, sorry.

NH:


----------



## Wavewheeler (May 12, 2012)

Regarding places to go in preparation for Mount Washington:

I love the Shawangunks right outside of New Paltz. There's the Mohonk and Minnewaska Preserves, which feature challenging conditions, rock scrambles and beautiful scenery. It's a great way to spend the day hiking. 

The NY-NJ Trail Conference has some great maps you can get and their website has a wealth of information about hiking all over the NY metro area. 

http://www.nynjtc.org/view/parks_ny

I've driven up to Mount Washington in late June a few years back. At the bottom it was sunny and 90 degrees. I drove up in my Jeep Wrangler with the top down and doors off. Good thing I brought long pants and a heavy sweatsuit because it was 45 degrees at the top and the wind gusts were approaching 30 mph. Even so, the place was crawling with tourists. It was a nice clear day, something is quite a rarity it seems on Mount Washington. 

The next day I hiked Tuckerman's Ravine. I found it much more scenic. A really nice day hike. 

BTW, if you are looking for people to hike with then go to Meetup.com. There are tons of hiking meet up groups you can join. An example would be http://www.meetup.com/Northeast-Hiking-and-Exploring/

Good luck and have fun and don't take on too much at once. Start with some relatively easy day hikes and work your way up.


----------



## skiersleft (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the great advice. I just wanted to give you a status report. I've been hiking a couple of times per week for the last several weeks. The last two days have been tough. I did Breakneck Ridge/Mt Taurus yesterday. I think it was a 9 mile strenuous hike. Did it in about 5 hours. Today I did Schenemunk Summit hike via Long Path to Jessup Trail to Trestle Trail. Think it was a 7.5 mile hike. Also somewhat strenuous. So 16.5 miles in 2 days with OK elevation and significant scrambling is not a bad way to start training for the prize. Still a ways to go, but feeling good. My legs are toast, btw, much worse than what they've been after skiing recently. Feels good!


----------



## andyzee (May 13, 2012)

skiersleft said:


> Thanks for all the great advice. I just wanted to give you a status report. I've been hiking a couple of times per week for the last several weeks. The last two days have been tough. I did Breakneck Ridge/Mt Taurus yesterday. I think it was a 9 mile strenuous hike. Did it in about 5 hours. Today I did Schenemunk Summit hike via Long Path to Jessup Trail to Trestle Trail. Think it was a 7.5 mile hike. Also somewhat strenuous. So 16.5 miles in 2 days with OK elevation and significant scrambling is not a bad way to start training for the prize. Still a ways to go, but feeling good. My legs are toast, btw, much worse than what they've been after skiing recently. Feels good!



Way to Go! With this kind of hiking, I think you'll be disappointed with the difficulty of the Mount Washington, but not the views. You could easily hike it now, believe me. And the don't rule out tha Dacks,


----------



## Wavewheeler (May 14, 2012)

skiersleft said:


> Thanks for all the great advice. I just wanted to give you a status report. I've been hiking a couple of times per week for the last several weeks. The last two days have been tough. I did Breakneck Ridge/Mt Taurus yesterday.!



I'm heading up the Gunks this weekend. I'd like to check out Breakneck Ridge as well. Beautiful country up there! I love a good view and lots of rocks to scramble up! 

Sounds like you have it all set for your expedition to Mount Washington but don't rule out the surrounding peaks as well. Nice thing about hiking is that there's always a mountain to hike on and it's never the same going up or coming down. Have fun and enjoy!


----------

